# AOKP [b32] Battery Life [Toro]



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

OK, so I've been an Android user since the original Droid. Since then I have owned the Droid X, Droid Bionic and now the Galaxy Nexus (VZW). In other words, I am pretty experienced with the Android OS and flashing custom ROMS, kernels, etc.

Since I purchased my Gnex, I have pretty much kept it stock other than unlocking the bootloader, rooting the phone and loaded the leaked 4.0.4 update.

Well, a couple of weeks ago I decided it was time to try out one of the wonderful ROMs that are available. After reading a lot of different threads on all the ROMs, I decided to download and install AOKP [b32]. I wiped everything before installing the ROM and everything installed perfectly without any problems.

I don't use Titanium Backup or any similar apps to restore anything. I let Google/Android restore all my apps since I don't really play any games or anything like that, so I'm not really worried about any missing data. So after restoring my phone back to the way I like to have it, I started looking into all the custom things one can do with the ROM. I was very impressed with a lot of the options and tweaks this ROM allows you to do. I decided to leave the ROM as is in stock form, to get a feeling for the performance and battery life.

Well, after the first week of use, I was very impressed with how smooth it ran, but the only thing I was not impressed with was the battery life. I'm an average user and compared to what I used to get for battery on the stock ROM, I was only getting about 50% of that with AOKP. I decided to go ahead an make at least one change to see if battery life would improve, so I went ahead and underclocked the CPU to 810MHz for Max and left the minimum at 350MHz. I also changed the scaling governor to Conservative and decided not to mess with the voltage so I left that stock.

I have been running my phone with those settings for almost a week now and haven't really noticed any improvement on battery life. I don't have anything installed on the phone that I didn't have before, so I don't believe there are any rogue apps draining the battery.

I know they are now on Build 34, but I haven't upgraded since I didn't notice anything in the change logs that would point towards any improvements on battery life or performance.

I currently have an extended battery on my phone and with moderate use I'm only able to get about 8 hours of use if I'm lucky, where before I was easily able to get 12-14 hours.

Does anyone have any pointers on what I could try to improve this? If not, I think I might just flash the stock ROM again and continue to use that.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TYPE M GTS-t (Aug 24, 2011)

try a different kernel. Each one will yield its own ups and downs as far as performance and battery life


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Also, his "b" ROMs are experimental builds and tend to have some bugs. However, the people who run them are aware of the risk and essentially are his beta testers by reporting things. If you're looking for something stable, either try one of his "m" (milestone) builds, or another ROM altogether that states that it is stable. Otherwise, judging the ROMming world on an experimental build is pointless. We know that it may not have the best of battery life, but give that up for all of its features. As mentioned above, kernels can play a great role in battery life and/or performance depending on what you're looking for.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys.

I did a little more research and decided to flash Franco's kernel. Just flashed it a few minutes ago, so I'm going to test it out for the next couple of days and see how it works out.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

Install the app CPU spy before you decide to underclock just under the assumption that it will save you battery. Chances are good that your phone is spending very little time in the upper slots, and it's doing so intelligently because that's the best way to accomplish what it needs to quickly so it can drop back down.


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> Install the app CPU spy before you decide to underclock just under the assumption that it will save you battery. Chances are good that your phone is spending very little time in the upper slots, and it's doing so intelligently because that's the best way to accomplish what it needs to quickly so it can drop back down.


I did that and you are correct. It never goes above 1Ghz.

I'm thinking about just switching back to the stock ROM. Even with the new kernel I'm still getting horrible battery life.









It's a shame because I've always had great luck with ROMs on my other devices. Too bad Samsung doesn't have a bigger extended battery that wouldn't look bad.

Oh well. Can't win them all.


----------



## Scallywag1 (Jun 16, 2011)

hacku said:


> I did that and you are correct. It never goes above 1Ghz.
> 
> I'm thinking about just switching back to the stock ROM. Even with the new kernel I'm still getting horrible battery life.
> 
> ...


Try the James bond kernal 3.1
I was once like u my friend....now I am reaping all benefits of this beautiful device.
Going with aokp 34 and James bond kernel. Lasting a whole day now easy. U won't be disappointed. I tried all big ones, faux, Franco and imosey and this one easily doubles maybe triples the prior ones.
Just google it and ull find it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

Scallywag1 said:


> Try the James bond kernal 3.1
> I was once like u my friend....now I am reaping all benefits of this beautiful device.
> Going with aokp 34 and James bond kernel. Lasting a whole day now easy. U won't be disappointed. I tried all big ones, faux, Franco and imosey and this one easily doubles maybe triples the prior ones.
> Just google it and ull find it
> ...


Looks like some great reviews of this kernel over at XDA.

I just installed it and will test it for a couple of days. I hope this does the trick.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

hacku said:


> Looks like some great reviews of this kernel over at XDA.
> 
> I just installed it and will test it for a couple of days. I hope this does the trick.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up!


Everyone has their own preference of course, but I personally find leanKernel to fit my needs! Quick and great battery life. I've had no stability issues at all, despite all of it's added features. I'd highly recommend giving it a try, but that's just me.







Also, I have no idea how you could possibly halve your battery on a different ROM, ROMs really don't have *that* much to do with battery life. And AOKP's kernel is nearly stock... you really should be seeing similar battery life.







I have found, though, that I get slightly better battery from CM9. It's not as feature filled in some ways, but coming from stock, you may be more okay with that.


----------



## g35james (Apr 6, 2012)

Just get the 3800mAh extended battery from eBay!! 


















Its worth $20 and some!!!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

g35james said:


> Just get the 3800mAh extended battery from eBay!!
> 
> Its worth $20 and some!!!


No offense to you or the developer, but whatever theme that it, it looks horrid


----------



## g35james (Apr 6, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> No offense to you or the developer, but whatever theme that it, it looks horrid


Hahahahaha. I thought we were talking about battery life.. its 'aokp ttr old mash up'
Now that u mentioned it ..h'm.. it is kinda horrid. Lol


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

g35james said:


> Just get the 3800mAh extended battery from eBay!!
> 
> Its worth $20 and some!!!


Thanks but no thanks. I purchased a phone, not a baby hump back whale...lol


----------



## g35james (Apr 6, 2012)

hacku said:


> Thanks but no thanks. I purchased a phone, not a baby hump back whale...lol


Hahahaha If u put it that way...


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

hacku said:


> Thanks but no thanks. I purchased a phone, not a baby hump back whale...lol


Im also a long time users of Franco's Kernel. I rencetly switched over to IMO's kernel which was exeptional to me on battey Life compared to Franco's. But have you tried Faux's Kernel? Faux's Kernel doesnt come with a nice little App to help you play with all the bellz and whistles. But you can still use System Tuner or setCPU from the Market. Ive gotten the Best Standy and Screen-On time with Faux's kernel so far. ill post a screen shot of what i got over night if u wanna see for yourself. Just a thoguht


----------



## hacku (Jul 14, 2011)

reverepats said:


> Im also a long time users of Franco's Kernel. I rencetly switched over to IMO's kernel which was exeptional to me on battey Life compared to Franco's. But have you tried Faux's Kernel? Faux's Kernel doesnt come with a nice little App to help you play with all the bellz and whistles. But you can still use System Tuner or setCPU from the Market. Ive gotten the Best Standy and Screen-On time with Faux's kernel so far. ill post a screen shot of what i got over night if u wanna see for yourself. Just a thoguht


I think I tried almost every kernel available. It must just be my phone or something, because I get great battery life on the stock ROM, but was getting horrible battery life on AOKP with any of the kernels I used and even when I stayed on 3G only and GPS off.

Oh well, I don't mind the stock ROM at all. I'll just wait for the official 4.0.4 update and then I'll be happy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

